# do they charge



## saberpup (Aug 19, 2008)

i just want to know if conventions charge a door fee just to know for when i go if i ever get to


----------



## Xipoid (Aug 19, 2008)

If by door fee you mean an attendance fee, then yes they do.


----------



## TamaraRose (Aug 20, 2008)

attence fee  range  any were form $30 to some where around $400 as far as i know  there are useally levels like attendee   spoencer super sponenceer .. partron { super sponce or god are useally the most expencive but  come with the most goodys}


----------



## saberpup (Aug 20, 2008)

k thanks


----------

